# Turkey Hunting in N Ga



## The Native Way (Mar 12, 2010)

Was thinking about a trip up to Helen Ga during turkey season any good places with birds in  Chattahooche National Forest to hunt would appriciate any help thanks


----------



## BIGSteve (Mar 12, 2010)

Looks like the locals are gonna be tight beaked on this one!


----------



## The Native Way (Mar 12, 2010)

yep but im sure someone can give a little info


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 12, 2010)

There ain't no birds in North Ga around Helen.......... That's like asking a guy for his super model girl friend's phone # man.......... I will say this though, it ain't like hunting flatland birds...........


----------



## BIGSteve (Mar 12, 2010)

Was that the info ya needed?


----------



## The Native Way (Mar 12, 2010)

come on man i know theres some thunder chickens up in them hills


----------



## WaddleWhacker (Mar 12, 2010)

you could go to Turner's Corner...plenty of birds there


----------



## The Native Way (Mar 12, 2010)

Turners corner is that a wma?


----------



## The Native Way (Mar 12, 2010)

did you get your package waddlewhacker?


----------



## BIGSteve (Mar 12, 2010)

The Native Way said:


> come on man i know theres some thunder chickens up in them hills



I'd say your probably right!But if the party  is already crowded,you wouldn't want to invite any more guests!


----------



## The Native Way (Mar 12, 2010)

this is gonna be late season so maybe the crowd is fishing those days


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 12, 2010)

The Native Way said:


> come on man i know theres some thunder chickens up in them hills



Yes there are..... but I don't know anyone that is gonna hike these hills and scout for them, just to brodcast their findings over the net. I have lived here my entire life and all the guys I know won't tell ya a thing unless their fibbing to ya. My advice pick you out a few spots that looks good and is open to the public. Then put in some boot leather.......


----------



## The Native Way (Mar 12, 2010)

yeah but not familiar with the area just looking for some places to start like wma etc and not waste time wher they are no birds lol


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 12, 2010)

The Native Way said:


> yeah but not familiar with the area just looking for some places to start like wma etc and not waste time wher they are no birds lol



Chattahoochee, Chestatee, Blue Ridge and Swallow Creek WMA's......... 

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/site...e/maps/wma/region2/Chattahoochee WMA Line.pdf

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/site.../wildlife/maps/wma/region2/Chestatee Line.pdf

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/site...dlife/maps/wma/region2/Swallow Creek Line.pdf

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/site...life/maps/wma/region2/Blue Ridge WMA Line.pdf


There is you a start about 110,000 acres worth........ Leave the rubber boots at home your gonna need leather on these.......


----------



## WaddleWhacker (Mar 12, 2010)

The Native Way said:


> did you get your package waddlewhacker?



yeah got it yesterday and thanks


----------



## BIGSteve (Mar 12, 2010)

Snakeboots?


----------



## SuburbanShooter (Mar 12, 2010)

I'd like someone to drop a hint cause I planned to go to Helen for my B-day and was thinking of going out to Blue Ridge or Chattahoochee after a mountain bird....but I dont want to put in the boot time if there isnt a decent chance getting one


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Mar 12, 2010)

SuburbanShooter said:


> I'd like someone to drop a hint cause I planned to go to Helen for my B-day and was thinking of going out to Blue Ridge or Chattahoochee after a mountain bird....but I dont want to put in the boot time if there isnt a decent chance getting one



 Your gonna have to put out the effort in the mountains, no ones gonna give you a gps to their honey holes.


----------



## Slings and Arrows (Mar 12, 2010)

I won't say where but I will be starting up high and traveling light.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Mar 12, 2010)

trkyhntr70 said:


> Your gonna have to put out the effort in the mountains, no ones gonna give you a gps to their honey holes.



What he said...... if you ain't willing to work, you ain't got a chance..........


----------



## SuburbanShooter (Mar 12, 2010)

I dont want anyones honey holes.   I just wanna know there are some birds at and around that area. I was thinking of blue ridge and chattahoochee. Which would be best? I plan to start high and put in the boot time and I always travel light.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Mar 13, 2010)

SuburbanShooter said:


> I'd like someone to drop a hint cause I planned to go to Helen for my B-day and was thinking of going out to Blue Ridge or Chattahoochee after a mountain bird....but I dont want to put in the boot time if there isnt a decent chance getting one



Which is it? you dont want to put in the boot time and want a hint and now you are willing to put in the boot time.
Unicoi Dawg gave you some great places to start in his post:
Chattahoochee, Chestatee, Blue Ridge and Swallow Creek WMA's......... 

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/sites...WMA Line.pdf

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/sites...tee Line.pdf

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/sites...eek Line.pdf

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/sites...WMA Line.pdf


There is you a start about 110,000 acres worth........ Leave the rubber boots at home your gonna need leather on these....... 

Cant expect more than that.


----------



## SuburbanShooter (Mar 13, 2010)

SuburbanShooter said:


> I'd like someone to drop a hint cause I planned to go to Helen for my B-day and was thinking of going out to Blue Ridge or Chattahoochee after a mountain bird....but I dont want to put in the boot time if there isnt a decent chance getting one



Maybe you should read it again....I was only wondering if there are a decent amount of birds around Chattahoochee or Blue Ridge. Nothing in life comes easy and I dont plan for someone to tell me their honey hole. Chill out trky hntr, no one is gunnin' for your hunting spot.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Mar 13, 2010)

SuburbanShooter said:


> Maybe you should read it again....I was only wondering if there are a decent amount of birds around Chattahoochee or Blue Ridge. Nothing in life comes easy and I dont plan for someone to tell me their honey hole. Chill out trky hntr, no one is gunnin' for your hunting spot.



Buddy I dont even hunt that area much anymore I was simply letting ya know it aint gonna be easy, and no ones going to give ya a spot..
I tell ya what shoot me a pm and I will giv ya a few spots you should hear birds.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Apr 9, 2010)

I hunt at the hooch ALOT, and everyone is right, it is very hard, go to the check in station, and get a map, and go to a food plot called the "old apple orchard" its about a 3 mile hike, you should see some up there, it might take all day, but there in there, and hogs are to be carefull, another thing about that place there is so many hens, dont over call!! good luck! if u need anything else pm me and I will give u a call


----------



## Realtree Ga (Apr 9, 2010)

People hunt for weeks up here in these mountains and might here only 1 or 2 gobble.  The bad thing about that is they call those places their hunny holes!  I would take the advice earlier of going to the check in station North of Helen and find myself a food plot.  I'm not saying it can't happen in a couple days hunt, but if you aren't familiar with the area then you'll find yourself lost in them hills or lost in a thicket one.  If you get a bird, let us know.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Apr 9, 2010)

the apple orchard is on a closed dirt road, so there is really no way to get lost going to it, and like RG said, it could take a long time, I am going up there in the morning I'll let u know how it goes


----------



## Marine (Apr 9, 2010)

Start at Blue Ridge..... Good turkey hunting there!


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Apr 10, 2010)

Another thing, dont go on the weekends, go during the week day, less people and hunters


----------

